# Kunde insolvent



## SPSKILLER (4 Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich habe heute einen Brief bezgl. eines Insolvenzantragsverfahrens eines Kunden von mir im Briefkasten gefunden.
Das Unternehmen soll im Vorläufigen Insolvenzverfahren fortgeführt werden.
Ich werde gebeten meine bestehende Geschäftsverbindung weiterzuführen 

Der Antrag wurde am 21. Mai 2010 gestellt.
Am 11.5. habe ich noch eine schriftliche Bestellung für eine Softwareerstellung erhalten.
Ich habe aber schon früher (auf Zuruf :s1::s1 daran gearbeitet.
Die Rechnung samt o.g. Software habe ich am 15.5. abgeschickt.

Bezahlt ist natürlich noch nicht.
Ich habe bisher niemanden erreicht (dauernd besetzt).

Hat jemand hier schon Erfahrung mit so was?
Wie stehen die Chancen das Geld zu bekommen?

Muß nicht alles was vor dem Insolvenzantrag bestellt wurde auf jeden Fall bezahlt werden?

Micha


----------



## jabba (4 Juni 2010)

In den letzten drei jahren hatte ich drei insolvente Kunden, der nächste steht so wie ich es sehe schon kurz davor. (zum Glück nur einmal 10K€ verloren, aktuell sind wieder 7k€ offen)

Leider ist es so, das durch das schreiben der Rechnung vor der Eröffnung des Verfahrens das Geld in die Insolvenzforderungen eingeht. Somit bleibt dieses Geld auf den ersten Blick erst einmal verloren.

Wichtig ist, sollte es sich um einen guten Kunden halten den du behalten willst,keine neue Arbeiten mehr ausführen, auch nicht diese Arbeit beenden falls noch nicht ganz fertig.
Alle weiteren Arbeiten solltest du nur durchführen wenn eine schriftliche Bestellung mit Freigabe durch den Insolvenzverwalter kommt. Dieser haftet dann für die Summen die er frei gibt.

Sobald du Kontakt mit im aufgenommen hast würde ich mal nachhaken was mit dem einem Auftrag ist und ob er in bezahlt. Sollte das  z.b. für eine Maschine sein die noch ausgeliefert werden muß, könntest du die Verwendung der Software untersagen (Ausbauen geht ja nicht). Ohne die Software wäre die Maschine dann nicht lieferbar, woran der Insolvenzverwalter aber Interesse hat. 
Also unter dieser Annahme ruhig aber energisch nachfragen, wenn die ganz stur schalten würde ich mal so in den Raum werfen, das auf Grund der kurzen Zeit die Firma eventuell schon bei der Bestellung Zahlungsunfähig war, dies wäre dann Insolvenzverschleppung.

Falls der Betrieb wirklich fortgeführt wird, bekommst du irgendwann ein Schreiben das du z.B. auf 80% der Forderungen (nur die Rechnung vor der Insolvenz) verzichten sollst.


----------



## Rudi (4 Juni 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe heute einen Brief bezgl. eines Insolvenzantragsverfahrens eines Kunden von mir im Briefkasten gefunden.
> Das Unternehmen soll im Vorläufigen Insolvenzverfahren fortgeführt werden.
> ...



Kann man nur hoffen das die Software wirklich noch benötigt wird und das diese nicht so gut ist das alles perfekt funktioniert:shock:.


----------



## Markus (6 Juni 2010)

also ich habe da auch schon ne böse erfahrung gemacht.
das insolvenzrecht in deutschland ist echt hart - für die gläubiger.
die schuldner dürfen in dieser phase praktisch alles - meist ist die "sanierte" nachfolgefirma bereits gegründet wenn der insolvenzverwalter da steht...

grunsätzlich ist es so, es sieht scheisse aus dass du an dein geld kommst!
wenn überhaupt noch etwas da ist, dann wird für die vermutlich nichts mehr übrig bleiben. da kommt erst mal das honorar für den insolvenzverwalter - der macht das ja auch nicht nur aus purer nächstenliebe, dann kommt das finazamt - die dürfen ALLES, dann kommen die banken - die dürfen nicht ganz soviel wie das amt, ...naja wenn dann noch was überbleiben soll, dann kommst du - nein, nicht du - du UND die VIELEN anderen gläubiger...





SPSKILLER schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe heute einen Brief bezgl. eines Insolvenzantragsverfahrens eines Kunden von mir im Briefkasten gefunden.
> Das Unternehmen soll im Vorläufigen Insolvenzverfahren fortgeführt werden.
> Ich werde gebeten meine bestehende Geschäftsverbindung weiterzuführen


 
netter versuch - ohne vorkasse geht garnichts mehr!




> Der Antrag wurde am 21. Mai 2010 gestellt.
> Am 11.5. habe ich noch eine schriftliche Bestellung für eine Softwareerstellung erhalten.
> Ich habe aber schon früher (auf Zuruf :s1::s1 daran gearbeitet.
> Die Rechnung samt o.g. Software habe ich am 15.5. abgeschickt.


 
nichts mehr machen, grundsätzliche erst auf die offenen forderungen bestehen! weitere schritte nur nach vorkasse - ausser es ist ein langjähriger kunde und du kannst ihm vertrauen, wobei dir das nicht viel bringt - ab jetzt entscheidet der insolvenzverwalter was bezhalt wird und was nicht...



> Bezahlt ist natürlich noch nicht.
> Ich habe bisher niemanden erreicht (dauernd besetzt).


 
tja, scheinbar hat da einer die hosen voll und hat den hörer nebendran liegen, ich gehe mal davon aus das ansonsten ständig böse anrufe kommen - du bist ja sicher nicht der einzige...




> Muß nicht alles was vor dem Insolvenzantrag bestellt wurde auf jeden Fall bezahlt werden?
> 
> Micha


 
NEIN 

kann ich den namen der firma per pn haben?
bist ja aus der gleichen gegend...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Juni 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> Muß nicht alles was vor dem Insolvenzantrag bestellt wurde auf jeden Fall bezahlt werden?
> 
> Micha




Wie soll das gehen ? Ist ja kein Geld mehr da.  

Du bist jetzt also Gläubiger der Firma und musst beim Insolvenzverwalter deine Forderungen anmelden. Wie alle anderen auch.

Jetzt kann es passieren das der Insolvenzverwalter dich beauftragt die arbeiten weiterzuführen. Das machen die gerne wenn es mit dem Auftrag noch was zu holen gibt. Die verhandeln dann auch nochmal neu mit dem Kunden und holen Geld raus (für sich) wi es geht. Hab ich bei der Pleite meines Arbeitgebers live erlebt.

Den Auftrag und die Bezahlung dafür bekommst du ausschliesslich vom Insolvenzverwalter. Die Geschäftsführung darf dir keine Aufträge mehr erteilen.


----------



## SPSKILLER (6 Juni 2010)

mich wundert halt, dass die die Frechheit besitzen am 11.5. noch ne Bestellung rauszujagen und 10 Tage später Insolvenz anzumelden.

Da stimmt doch was nicht.
Es geht hier um einen 5stelligen Betrag.

Ich könnte mal wieder kotzen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Juni 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> mich wundert halt, dass die die Frechheit besitzen am 11.5. noch ne Bestellung rauszujagen und 10 Tage später Insolvenz anzumelden.
> 
> Da stimmt doch was nicht.
> Es geht hier um einen 5stelligen Betrag.
> ...



Mein damaliger Chef wollte es bis zum Schluss nicht wahrhaben das er pleite ist. Er wurde fast zum Amtsgericht "geprügelt". Und Schuld waren ja immer die anderen.


----------



## SPSKILLER (6 Juni 2010)

Mir geht trotzdem nicht in die Birne wie die den Laden weiterführen wollen ohne die "alten" Rechnungen zu zahlen.

Ist ja ein vorläufiges Insolvenzverfahren...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Juni 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> Mir geht trotzdem nicht in die Birne wie die den Laden weiterführen wollen ohne die "alten" Rechnungen zu zahlen.
> 
> Ist ja ein vorläufiges Insolvenzverfahren...



Indem sie das Geld nicht den "alten" Gläubigern zahlen müssen. In Zukunft müssen dann halt neue Lieferanten her.
Wenn der GF am 11.5. wusste, dass er zahlungsunfähig ist, dann hat er ein rechtliches Problem. Aber dieser Nachweis ist nicht einfach.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Juni 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> Mir geht trotzdem nicht in die Birne wie die den Laden weiterführen wollen ohne die "alten" Rechnungen zu zahlen.
> 
> Ist ja ein vorläufiges Insolvenzverfahren...



Ist doch logisch. Wenn du jetzt die Geschäftsbeziehungen abbrichst bekommst du gar nichts ausser das was dir irgendwann mal an Masse zusteht. Das kann aber einige Zeit dauern bis das mal feststeht.

Wenn du aber bereit bist weiterzumachen und vom Inso den Auftrag dafür bekommst ist es sicher das du das Geld dafür bekommst. Mit etwas Verhandlungsgeschick sogar die Summe die du schon vor der Insolvenz (auf Zuruf) verbraucht hast.

Dazu kommst ja das der Inso erstmal keine Löhne bezahlen muss da die Mitarbeiter 3 Monate das Geld vom Arbeitsamt bekommen. Natürlich Pech wenn die Mitarbeiter schon einige Monate keine Löhne mehr bekommen haben.


----------



## jabba (6 Juni 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wenn du aber bereit bist weiterzumachen und vom Inso den Auftrag dafür bekommst ist es sicher das du das Geld dafür bekommst. Mit etwas Verhandlungsgeschick sogar die Summe die du schon vor der Insolvenz (auf Zuruf) verbraucht hast.



Einfach versuchen die offene Summe durch die Aufträge des Insolvenzverwalters wieder rein zu bekommen, hat bei mir prima geklappt.
Es ist für die ein echtes Problem jetzt als insolvente Firma neue Leute zu finden die mit einem zusammen arbeiten. 
Wenn es da nicht um riesige Summen geht , kann man das über mehrere Aufträge reindrücken, wird natürliche schwierig wenn alles nach Aufwand abgerechnet wird.


----------



## SPSKILLER (23 Juni 2010)

Hi,

es hat sich was getan.
Heute wurde Interesse an der Software angemeldet 
Die können jetzt die Anlage nicht ausliefern...

Ich soll die gleiche Rechnung mit heutigem Datum noch mal zum Verwalter schicken.
Diese wollen sie dann *nach* Erhalt der Software/Dokumentation bezahlen!?
Warum danach?
Ist das die nächste Verarschung?

Ich denke drüber nach, für das ganze Theater eine Gebühr draufzuhauen.
Was wäre bei 12000€ Rechnungsbetrag ein angemessener Zuschlag?
Wie seht Ihr das? Lieber doch keine Gebühr?

Ich habe (hatte) das Geld gedanklich schon abgeschrieben...

Micha


----------



## Markus (23 Juni 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> Ich soll die gleiche Rechnung mit heutigem Datum noch mal zum Verwalter schicken.
> Diese wollen sie dann *nach* Erhalt der Software/Dokumentation bezahlen!?
> Warum danach?
> Ist das die nächste Verarschung?


 
ich denke schon...
warum sollst du dich darauf einlassen sollen?
wenn sie das geld jetzt nicht haben, dann haben sie es später auch nicht!
ich würde da keinen mm von meiner position gehen und auf alles oder nichts setzen!
wenn du tatsächlich so irre bist und dich auf verhandlugnen einlässt, dann fordere zumindest eine anzahlung von 70%, damit rechnen die vermutlich...

das mit der gebühr halte ich eher für übertrieben, der aufwand die rg zu ändern sollte für dich ja recht gering sein, und somit kannst du ihnen diese schickane ja ersparen...


----------



## tnt369 (23 Juni 2010)

gegen vorauskasse liefern? währe am sichersten!

wenn der insolvenzverwalter kauft (nur er darf noch bestellen nach dem die vorl. insolvenz eröffnet ist), dann muss er auch bezahlen. er ist persönlich haftbar, wenn er etwas bestellt und nicht bezahlt.

wurde schon was geliefert? wenn ja: eigentumsvorbehalt geltend machen und versuchen das gelieferte von der insolvenzmasse abzusondern

lieferungen nach eröffnung der vorl. insolvenz sind normalerweise kein problem, entweder wird die lieferung nicht angenommen oder es wird bezahlt.

mfg
thomas


----------



## jabba (23 Juni 2010)

Lass Dir vorher vom Insolvenzverwalter schriftlich bestätigen das er die Rechnung auch freigegeben hat. Nur diese wird er nachher auch bezahlen.
Wenn er Dir schreibt das er nach Lieferung die Rechnung bezahlt kannst du dich auch darauf verlassen. Selbst wenn kein Geld mehr da wäre, müßte er dafür haften.

Ich sehe da kein Problem, aber nur mit Kontakt zum IV und nicht zu irgend jemanden vom Kunden, die dürfen keinen Cent mehr ausgeben.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Juni 2010)

Wenn der Insolvenzverwalter bestellt, dann ist das ok. Bei jedem anderen wäre ich skeptisch. Normalerweise diskutieren die Insolvenzverwalter aber auch über einen Abschlag und nicht über einen Aufschlag. Ich würde auch versuchen eine entsprechende Anzahlung herauszuhandeln (als Vertrauensbeweis).


----------



## jabba (23 Juni 2010)

Schau mal auf jeden Fall nach, ob er offiziell als IV bestellt wurde.

https://www.insolvenzbekanntmachungen.de/cgi-bin/bl_suche.pl


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Juni 2010)

SPSKILLER schrieb:


> ..
> Ich soll die gleiche Rechnung mit heutigem Datum noch mal zum Verwalter schicken.
> Diese wollen sie dann *nach* Erhalt der Software/Dokumentation bezahlen!?
> Warum danach?
> ...



Hallo,

grundsätzlich würde ich auf jede mündliche Abmachung 
verzichten.

Wie die Kollegen schon geschrieben haben, muss der 
Insolvenzverwalter das schriftlich bestellen. 

Das er es günstiger haben will, ist auch klar. Er weiß ja 
auch, dass Du die Kohle schon abgeschrieben hast.

Hängt jetzt davon ab, wie "wichtig" Deine Software ist.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Juni 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> grundsätzlich würde ich auf jede mündliche Abmachung
> verzichten.
> ...




Die Bestellung die ich mal von einem Inso erhalten hatten war auf Firmen briefkopf wie gehabt aber der Inso hatte die Bestellung gestemplet und unterschrieben.... ohne das würde ich nix machen. Die Bezahlung der Bestellung ist durch den InSo gesichert. Aber das hatten ja schon andere geschrieben


----------

